# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Bashkëpatriotët e mi në botë >  Tetova, qyteti im

## tetovarja87

pershendetje miqte e mi.
Vendosa qe te hapi kete teme duke dashure qe ketu te postoj ca te dhena mbi qytetin time dhe ca foto,te cilat i kam mare te gatshme  :buzeqeshje: 
ndoshta mund te kete nje tem te tille,por sidoqoft...
ju miqe nga e imja Tetovë,po patet naj foto me te re,nga Tetova e diteve te sodit m'u bashkangjiteni,sepse Tetova sote vertet ka ndryshuar...

urroj te kaloni mire...


*Tetova* gjendet në pjesën veriperëndimore të Maqedonisë. Ajo nga veriu kufizohet me Kosovën, në lindje me Shkupin,  dhe në jugperëndim dhe perëndim me Gostivarin. Tetova me sipërfaqe prej 1080 km2 shtrihet në pjesën e poshtme të fushës së Pollogut dhe është e rrethuar me Malin Sharr dhe Malin e Thatë, me një lartësi mbidetare prej 460-500 m. Klima mesatare kontinentale me temperaturë mesatare vjetore reth 11.6O°.


*Në Tetovë jetojnë* afër 200.000 banorë, nga të cilët rreth 80,3% shqiptarë, 14,7% sllavo-maqedonë dhe 5% të tjerë, të vendosur në 92 vendbanime. Tetova ishte qendër ekonomike, kulturore dhe administrative që në kohrat antike ku përmendet me emrin Enea. Në vitin 2005 nga komunae Tetovës janë ndarë edhe nëntë komuna tjera, të cilat si qendër e zhvillimit marrin Tetovën.
Demografia
Shiquar nga aspekti demografik në Tetovë jetojnë afër 200.000 banorë, nga të cilët rreth 80,3% shqiptarë, 14,7% sllavo-maqedonë dhe 5% të tjerë, të vendosur në 92 vendbanime. Ndërsa në bazë të përkatësisë fetare mbi 85% i përkasin fesë islame kurse të tjerët asaj ortodokse.

*Karakteristikat demografike* të Pollogut të Poshtëm, siç janë gjendja numerike e popullsisë, dendësia e popullsisë, trendi i ecurisë dhe struktura e popullsisë, e caktojnë zhvillimin e mëtejshëm të hapësirës së Pollogut të Poshtëm.




*Përgatitja shkollore* e popullsisë së komunës së Tetovës gjatë periudhës së viteve 19611994 Pregaditja shkollore e popullsisë, të moshës mbi 10 e 15 vjet, në të kaluarën jo të largët, nuk ka qenë e përshtatshme. Ndërkaq, në dekadat e fundit dukshëm ka filluar të përmirësohet përbërja arsimore e popullsisë. Kështu që me sjelljen e ligjeve të ndryshme për ndjekjen e mësimeve në gjuhën amëtare në arsimimin fillor, të mesëm madje edhe në atë të lartë e superior (këtu vlen të përmendet edhe funkcionimi i Universitetit të Tetovës dhe Universitetit të Evropës jug-lindore, që sigurisht do ti japin një zhvillim të hovshëm arsimimit në gjuhën shqipe) dukshëm është ngritur niveli arsimor i këtyre trojeve. Mirpo edhe krahas ngritjes arsimore të popullsisë, prapseprap, edhe sipas regjistrimit më të ri të popullsisë, ende ka numër të konsiderueshëm të personave pa pregaditje shkollore ose me arsimim të ulët, veçanarisht në mesin e popullatës femrore.

*Ekonomia*
Pas shkatrimit të Federates sllave dhe luftrave të viteve 2000 industria e Tetovës është shkatruar po thuaj se tërsisht. Gjatë viteve të fundit (viteve 2000) me shpërbërjen e pronës shoqërore bëhet privatizimi i cili ngadal fillonë të lulëzojë.
Prodhimet më të njhura industriale me të cilat ekonomia e Tetovës përfaqësohet në tregun e regjionit dhe më gjërë janë: prodhimet e drurit (mobilje kualitative), metalo-plastikës, prodhime të materijaleve ndërtimore.

*Turizmi*
Turizi në ekonomin e Tetovës zë një vendë të rëndësishem. Kryesishtë si vende dhe objekte turistike janë të njohura : Qendra rekreative - turistike "Kodra e Diellit" në shpatet e Sharrit që është e njohur për zhvillimin e sporteve mbi borë gjatë dimërit, sidomos të skijimit; si dhe objektet e shumta me vlerë kulturore dhe historike si Kalaja e Tetovës që ndodhet mbi qytet.

*Kodra e Diellit* është një vend turistik në qytetin e Tetovës. 'Kodra e Diellit' në të vërtetë është një qendër rekreative për skijim. Sa i përket shtrirjes së tereneve për skijim në teritorin e Maqedonisë 'Kodra e Diellit' ka shtrirjen dhe përshtatshmërinë më të mirë si për rekreim si për përdorim më të gjërë për gara sportive. Para luftës së vitit 2001 kjo qendër kishte popullaritet më të madh, kurse pas kësaj kohe popullariteti disi ka mbetur vetëm ndër shqiptarët. Si duket janë mirë duke funksionuar mekanizmat propagandues maqedonas se vendet ku janë të banuara me shqiptarë gjithnjë janë burim rreziku

*Kultura*
Pozita e mirë gjeostrategjike, të ndodhurit në udhëkryq si dhe pologu me tokë pjellore, Tetova ua tërhiqte vëmendjen pushtuesëve të ndryshëm. Në shekullin e XV këtë qytet e pushtojnë turqit. Me ardhjen e turqëve u zhvillua kultura. Vatër e saj bëhet kompleksi i Teqes Bekteshiane-HARABATI(Teqe) 1538  1548 e ndërtuar nga ana e Sersem Ali Dedes.
.

Në Tetovë kemi *Kalanë e Tetovës*, që ndodhet në maje të Baltepes, menjëherë mbi Tetovë. U ndërtua më 1820 nga ana e Abdurahman Pashës. Ky objekt kulture paraqet një bukuri të rallë të kohës së kaluar. Përbërja e saj është komplekse (pjesa e brendëshme ka pesë saraje, kuzhina të mëdha, banja, një pus në mes dhe tri tunele për dalje) gjatë luftrave pësoi rënime të shumta.Në Tetovë është edhe biblioteka "Koço Racin", muzeu memorial, arshivi historik etj.
Tetovën sot e zbukuron objekti i ndërtuar në themelet e xhamisë së Çarshisë më vitin 1975  Pallati i Kulturës. Në këtë Pallat paralelisht zhvillohet kultura e të gjitha nacionaliteteve që jetojnë në këto troje, edhe atë nëpërmjet të aktiviteteve të ndryshme kulturore siç janë: aktivitetet muzikore, të dramës, të artit figurative (Arti Figurativ
Galeria e Arteve dhe Atelia e Artit Figurativ po ashtu gjenden në Pallatin e Kulturë dhe ju shërbejnë banorëe të qytetit për ekspozitat e ndryshme. Në kuadër të Pallatit të Kulturës gjithashtu funkcionon edhe ateleja e artit figurativ në të ) , aktivitete që kanë të bëjnë me letërsinë etj.

Nga a*ktivitetet muzikore* vlen të përmenden koret e ndryshme si p.sh. kori i përzier rinor, kori i femrave dhe kori i meshkujve si dhe shoqëritë e ndryshme kulturo-artistike. Duhet patjetër përmendur edhe sukseset me vlerë Botërore të këtyre koreve siç është kori i përzier rinor, i cili nën dirigjimin e prof. Arifhikmet Xhemaili, solli medalje të argjent nga Olimpiada Botërore në Linc të Austrisë në vitin 2000, kurse më vitin 2001 në Wermigerode të Gjermanisë të njëjtit fituan medalje të artë.
Nga shoqëritë kulturore artistike dallohen : SH.K.A."Xheladin Zeqiri" (1949;shqiptare), "Iljo-Antevski Smok"(maqedonase) dhe "Jeni Hajat"(turke). Kur flitet për muzikën shqiptare në Tetovë por edhe në përgjithsi nuk mund të mos përmendim grupin me më renome në gjith trojet shqiptare Elita 5.
Muzika argëtuese tetovare në botën shqiptare është e njohur me këngët e grupit ELITA 5
Muzike Kori i perzier i qytetit nen udheheqjen e dirigjentit Jeton Pustina ka aritur suksese te medhe ne festivalet brenda dhe jasht vendit.Ne festivalin TEHO ne Tetove është renditur nder koret me te mira te Ballkanit dhe ne festivalin shteteror te Kavadarcit duke e fituar vendin e pare.


Në shërbim të aktiviteteve të dramës funkcionojnë studioja e dramës për fëmijë, të rinjë dhe studioja për të ritur. Në kuadër të Pallatit të Kulturës gjithashtu funkcionon edhe ateleja e artit figurativ në të cilën afirmohen dhe zhvillohen amatorë respektivisht profesionist të këtij arti me që organizohen galeri të ndryshme artistike.
Nga aktivitetet letrare dallohen klubet letrare edhe atë K.L."Klubi letrar 94"(shqiptar) dhe ai maqedonas "Kiril Pejçinoviq", të cilët organizojnë promovime të ndryshme të librave, mbrëmje letrare të përcjellura me lexim në prozë dhe poezi kushtuar shrimtarëve tanë të së kaluarës dhe për raste tjera solemne, shpallin konkurse të punimeve të artistëve të rinj të letërsisë etj.


*Shkollmi*
Në vitet 2000 në Tetovë punonin 7 sholla fillore me rreth 9100 nxënës, 5 shkolla të mesme ë përgjithshme dhe profesionae me rreth 10 000 nxënës, 2 shkolla të larta, Universiteti i Tetovës USHTdhe Universiteti i Evropës Juglindore - UEJL.

----------


## tetovarja87

........................

----------


## tetovarja87

.................

----------


## tetovarja87

Pallati i kultures ne Tetovë

----------


## RaPSouL

Po të kërkoje në këtë nënforum do të gjesh një temë përkatëse për Tetovën të cilën e kam hapur para ca viteve, gjithsesi ide e bukur dhe foto të bukura, të përshëndes.

----------


## tetovarja87

pershendetje Rapsoul.
se di nuk jam interesuar te shohe tema sa i perket qytetit tone,ndoshta ka edhe me shume,
por kete gje doja qe ta beje dhe une,sepse me se shumti e meritoj mbaj nofken "tetovarja " hehe...


vazhdojm...

( busti i te madhit shkrimtarit tone Naim Frasherit" para Pallatit te Kultures ne Tetove,
vend ky ku edhe mbahet panairi i librit " Ditet e Naimit"

----------


## {A_N_G_E_L_69}

Ne Tetove vetem kam kaluar kur shkoja ne Bullgari,por asnjeher

nuk jam ndalur.Tetova qeka vertet qytet shum i bukur..

----------


## tetovarja87

rruga Tetovë - Gostivar ( ne te cilen gjenden edhe dy Univerzitetet e Tetoves)

----------


## tetovarja87

falemdnerit Angel...
eshte qytet i vogel por i bukur,dhe vertet keta vitet e fundit Tetoven e kemi akoma me te bukur...
vetem se ketu une kam foto te vjetra,keta tre te fundit jan te vitit te kaluar,
gjithsesi kaloni mire...




pamje nga Univerziteti Shtetror i Tetovës (U.SH.T ) 

ps/ ( ku kam studiuar une  :buzeqeshje:  )

----------


## tetovarja87

edhe nje pamje tjeter nga U.SH.T-ja

----------


## tetovarja87

si dhe 

disa pamje nga Uiverziteti I Europes Juglindore ( UEJL)

----------


## tetovarja87

Uejl............

----------


## gloreta

Bukur Tetovare, qe solle foto nga qyteti yt, shume bukur, pergezime, moj, a e ke fotografuar dhe shtepine tende?  :shkelje syri:    Ma merr mendja se dhe te tjeret do fillojne te postojne fotot e tyre qe kane bere per Tetoven.

Bukur, vazhdo keshtu, u kenaqa.  :buzeqeshje: 

Te pershendes fort!!

----------


## tetovarja87

flm glori...
heh..shtepin nga jasht se kena te fotografuar sepse e ka stilin si muze,pa lyer hahah...

por kam ca foto nga dhomat e shtepis..hehe...
po dehste ti sjell ketu  :buzeqeshje: 
kalo mire...te perqafoj fort

----------


## ismani

http://www.facebook.com/tetovaqytetiim?sk=photos

----------


## tetovarja87

> http://www.facebook.com/tetovaqytetiim?sk=photos


vec mos me thoni se ajo tem ne fb eshte tema e juaj,
e dija se do te ndodh kjo,por me gjithate une e kam cekur se keta foto i kam mare te gatshme dhe nuk jan te miat,por ne fakt keta foto qe kam sjell une me cfar do qoft emri ti kerkosh ne net.do ti gjesh e jo vec ne ate link qe ju keni sjellur zotri...

gjithsesi....

----------


## goldian

a ma gjeni nji nuse nga tetova

----------


## tetovarja87

> a ma gjeni nji nuse nga tetova


si jo bre GoldDjali hah....
ja ky Ismani ta gjen njo se paska talentin e " Agjenteve te fsheht "  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## ismani

> vec mos me thoni se ajo tem ne fb eshte tema e juaj,
> e dija se do te ndodh kjo,por me gjithate une e kam cekur se keta foto i kam mare te gatshme dhe nuk jan te miat,por ne fakt keta foto qe kam sjell une me cfar do qoft emri ti kerkosh ne net.do ti gjesh e jo vec ne ate link qe ju keni sjellur zotri...
> 
> gjithsesi....


hahah mos shenova se eshte e imja koha eshte copy paste nuk me vjen cudi edhe ne qofte se do te ishte e imja ai grup por une nuk merem me gjera qe nuk sjellin perfitime i urej por qytetet ilire i repektoj pasi eshte historia ime mos me vjedh dicka cka vlen per kesoj lloje gjerash cfar te duash bene pasi nuk paguhen 

ajt se te sjelli foto nga tetova me te reja sepse cdo dite jam ati  :syte zemra:

----------


## ximi_abedini

emrat TETOV dhe PRESHEV i kam te shkruar pothuajse ne shumicen e fletoreve te shkolles fillore dhe te mesme  keto dy qytete i kam dashur shum jo qe kam qen ndonjeher dhe qe i njof mirpo sedi zemra mi don ,vitin e kaluar kam kaluar afer Tetoves e kam shiku nga larg andej ka kaloja por skam pas mundsi te ndalem dhe sepaku te bej nje shetitje dhe te qmallem me rruget e ketij qyteti te bukur, shpresoj ti vizitoj se shpejti dhe shpresoj qe te mos me deshmprojn keto dy qytete por te me duken me te bukura se sa qe i kam paramendu

----------

